# Who is the guvnor?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So CliveD is the vice chairman, who is the chairman? NuTTs has no mention now.. :?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

NuTTs is the main man  He's such a quiet and polite young man he doesn't shout about it :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep Clive is in charge of Vice.
Mark is in charge of Chairs.
Lou is in Charge of Mark. 

The rest of us wait to be told what to do. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No mention where, John? :?



TTotal said:


> So CliveD is the vice chairman, who is the chairman? NuTTs has no mention now.. :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Chairman" used to be on your posts Mark...near your green stars 



nutts said:


> No mention where, John? :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ah... that was in the old forum... this forum does not have a spare field underneath... If you notice none of the OC committee have this underneath their side avatar.

But just for you, I will add it to the bottom sig pic


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Yep Clive is in charge of Vice.
> Mark is in charge of Chairs.
> Lou is in Charge of Mark.
> 
> The rest of us wait to be told what to do. :roll:


me? I'm just the token totty..... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

*T*oken *ToTTy* is better :roll: ( I know cos I have one as well ! :wink: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And just for you I will quote you in your favourite place !

Thanks 



nutts said:


> Ah... that was in the old forum... this forum does not have a spare field underneath... If you notice none of the OC committee have this underneath their side avatar.
> 
> But just for you, I will add it to the bottom sig pic


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

The only Guvnor I know of is this one: 
http://www.marshallamps.com/images/prod ... /gv-2.html


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

